# Connecting Tivo to DirecTV HR21



## bfenenga (May 18, 2004)

So I searched the threads and couldn't find the answer to this. I'm trying to figure out which connectors I need to use, if I can, to connect my Series 2 to a DirecTV HR21. The HR21 has a lot of connections but I haven't found out which to use. Tive suggests 3 ways, IR, Serial and RJ14. It looks like the only way that might work is RJ14 but I didn't want to try that if there a dirrect way.

Thanks!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Why would you want to connect a TiVo to a HR21. The HR21 is a DVR. Chaining two DVRs will not work.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Right! It is counterproductive to have one DVR control another even if it were possible. You'd be better off getting a standalone DirecTV receiver to connect to the TiVo.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> Right! It is counterproductive to have one DVR control another even if it were possible. You'd be better off getting a standalone DirecTV receiver to connect to the TiVo.


Or keeping the HR21


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

To be honest, I don't think that would even work. The menu system of a DVR doesn't really lend itself to the logic that TiVo uses for control.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

reh523 said:


> Or keeping the HR21


I was implying that he use both.


----------



## bfenenga (May 18, 2004)

We've got a lot of recorded programs on the Tivo's that we hadn't had time to play so I've reconnected everything so that we can play them and while doing that I wanted access to changing channels, etc. to the HR21.

So, is there a way to connect the 2?

Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There's no reason to connect the TiVo to the HR21. Run both of them to your TV and use their own remote controls. You can still play programs from the TiVo.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Just connect the Tivo and the HR21 to different inputs on your TV and use both at the same time. No need to hook them up together.


----------



## bfenenga (May 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## endi02 (May 15, 2008)

Tivo is much better than the Directv version. You can hook these two together. 

See my thread Directv H21 and Tivo CAN talk.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

endi02 said:


> Tivo is much better than the Directv version. You can hook these two together.
> 
> See my thread Directv H21 and Tivo CAN talk.


H21 != HR21


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

The H21 is not a DVR. Any DirecTV reciever that is not a DVR can easily be hooked up to a stand alone Tivo. I did it 8 years ago.


----------

